
The Bitcoin Community Needs a Defensive Patent Aggregator – PreferredEmbodiment - aburan28
http://www.preferredembodiment.com/1/post/2014/04/the-bitcoin-community-needs-a-defensive-patent-aggregator.html
======
programmer431
This is anecdotal as I have not seen or heard of anything like this happening
before but a mutual friend of mine was part of a startup that went on to
participate in an accelerator; the dev separated from the project at that
point. All the code was written with an open source licence yet the business
folks are asking the dev to contractually turn over "all intellectual
properties" to them, even after after a whole bunch of wage gouging hoopla
that did not pay a standard developer wage at any rate which he agreed to out
of naivete or working for some greater good. In ten years there will not be
any good left in bitcoin if all parties cannot get along with the open source
paradigm.

